# Mediamarkt oder Saturn?HP Pavilion g7-1337sg VS Lenovo Z570-M55BNGE



## Forever aloe (8. April 2012)

Hi,
meine Tante sucht einen laptop bis 500 euro und ich habe jetzt mal etwas gestöbert und habe 2 angebote gefunden und zwar
1)HP Pavilion g7-1337sg  (Saturn-angebot) 499€
2)lenovo Z570-M55BNGE (Mediamarkt-angebot) 499€

Zu welchem dieser geräte würdet ihr, ihr raten?
Sie würde diesen laptop größtenteils zum arbeiten benutzen also office anwendungen und im internet surfen und noch bilder/musik
verwalten.

Falls ihr denkt sie investiert zu viel geld für diese wenigen ansprüche bitte bedenkt sie braucht windows 7. 
Ihr meint es gäbe preiswertere alternativen lasst es mich wissen.

Ps. ich würde den laptop nur in einem Geschäft kaufen zwecks Garantie usw.

mfg


----------



## Forever aloe (8. April 2012)

Der HP:
HP Pavilion g7-1337sg Notebook-PC (A9Z61EA)

Lenovo:
Lenovo Z570-M55BNGE Notebook – Media Markt | Pierre Markuse


----------



## Forever aloe (9. April 2012)

ich weis es ist ostern aber UP!!!!


----------



## Account gelöscht am 23.07.2012 (9. April 2012)

hmm, also ich würde den lenovo nehmen 
der i3 ist schön sparsam, lenovo ist eine sehr gute firma und die graka ist auch relativ gut


----------



## ich111 (10. April 2012)

Das Lenovo ist leichter und zudem schneller und sparsamer.


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

Bei der Konfiguration würde ich auch den Lenovo nehmen, auch wenn HP das "bessere" Notebook bietet.
Wenn man das Budget für einen i3 oder i5 hat, würde ich die Finger von den leistungsschwächeren AMD Lösungen lassen.


----------



## SCOPE (10. April 2012)

*Ich stehe gerade auch vor der Entscheidung und bin darüber gestolpert:
*

*Acer Aspire 5750G-2454G50Mnkk bei ALTERNATE für 50,- EUR mehr.*

Acer Aspire 5750G-2454G50Mnkk


Es hat aber dafür eine I5 CPU und die bessere Grafikkarte bei gleichem Gewicht, auch 4 Gb Ram und 500Gb HDD. 


Gruß SCOPE


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

Ich finde, Lenovo hat mit seinen Notebooks in den letzten Jahren nachgelassen und sehe Acer klar auf einer Stufe bei dem hier genannten Vergleich.

Der i5 ist eine ganze Ecke schneller und dank HT und AES-NI allein schon den Aufpreis wert.


----------



## Forever aloe (11. April 2012)

Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich!!!!


----------

